# Problem Viewing Videos



## Dazzawm (Aug 11, 2013)

I am trying to view videos in MrExcels video training but they won't play. I have tried in Google Chrome and IE but no joy. Anyone else having the same problem?

Excel video tutorials from Mr Excel on VBA


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Aug 12, 2013)

Didn't work for me either.  Bill also has a YouTube channel.  Maybe what you want is there too.

Bill Jelen - YouTube


----------



## Dazzawm (Aug 12, 2013)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Didn't work for me either.  Bill also has a YouTube channel.  Maybe what you want is there too.
> 
> Bill Jelen - YouTube



Yes it will probably be in there if not I can ask in here, but someone should be advised that it doesn't work and should be fixed if you know who!!!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Aug 12, 2013)

I've passed on the message


----------



## starl (Aug 12, 2013)

We are aware of the problem and are trying to fix it.


----------



## Dazzawm (Aug 16, 2013)

Any idea when it will be fixed starl?


----------



## starl (Aug 16, 2013)

No, I do not. The problem is with Google.


----------



## Dazzawm (Sep 13, 2013)

This has still not been fixed, is anyone going to do anything about it?


----------



## Dazzawm (Oct 9, 2013)

It seems nobody is bothered about fixing it.


----------



## Dazzawm (Feb 2, 2014)

Dazzawm said:


> It seems nobody is bothered about fixing it.



Seems not.


----------

